# Something odd I noticed on .901



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

So I have the HD dock, it's currently docked and in webtop mode. While it's docked and doing nothing, I noticed the 4G data signal never drops, it's been stable for at least an hour.

I clicked the Firefox icon and the 4G data dropped at least 5 times while I tried to browse the web. I eventually gave up and closed FF.. it's now been sitting doing nothing for at least another hour and the 4G data hasn't dropped yet.

What could affect this?


----------

